# Replacing Land Rover LR3 head unit using factory Harman Kardon amp



## g8rvictor (May 16, 2013)

I have a 2005 LR3 SE V8 with the upgraded Harman Kardon sound system that I want to add a new modern head unit that has navigation, bluetooth, and a backup camera. I have an Alpine INA-W910 for this with a custom double DIN bezel that I will be using. I have done multiple installations of complex systems in less complicated cars (Ford Escorts, Subaru WRX, etc) but this one represents quite a new challenge. As I understand it, there is a separate Harman Kardon amplifier powering the door component speakers (not sure if amp has built-in crossover or if the speaker components themselves have crossover). 

I am content with the sound quality of the current speaker/amp setup; I only want to modernize the head unit. I have been told that there is a wiring harness for the base head unit, but not for the Harman Kardon unit. Does anyone have any experience tapping a new source into the existing amplified speaker system? If so, is there a wiring diagram for the plug going into the amp? I would prefer not to have to rewire the entire car and buy new speakers and a new amp if i can.


----------



## frmdrkside (Jul 13, 2008)

Replacing the radio is absolutely doable. In fact we just did one a week or 2 ago. The audio system in that car runs on a fiberoptic network (MOST). You cannot retain the Harmon amplifier with an aftermarket headunit. Additionally, the Radio is the MOST network gateway, so if you remove it nothing on the MOST network will function anymore. That's not necessarily a big deal, unless you have the vehicle information display above the radio. If that's the case then you need to keep the MOST network functional to keep it working. If you have a good working knowledge of MOST networks, it's a pretty straight forward Radio/amp swap to becoming somewhat complicated if you have to retain the vehicle information display. If you don't know MOST, it could be a nightmare.


----------



## g8rvictor (May 16, 2013)

where can i find out more information about MOST networks?


----------

